# How do you know when you need help?



## lde22 (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm editing this post because I'm not getting any responses.

I'm pretty sure I have some type of depression like dsythymia and I'm 99% sure I have social anxiety. I'm thinking about going to the doctors for the first time to seek help.

What do the doctors ask you when you first go and what do they do? Do they prescribe you meds or just refer you to a psychologist or psychiatrist?


----------



## arth98 (Nov 30, 2009)

write a list of things you want to tell doc, also questions to ask, I wouldnt want a referral to a shrink as they usually dont give any advice
ask doc about any therapists who give help and advice for the SA


----------



## lde22 (Oct 19, 2009)

When I call to make the appointment what should I say it is for? Should I tell them I am feeling depressed or have really bad social anxiety? They usually ask me what I am making the appointment for and what symptoms I am having.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

lde22 said:


> When I call to make the appointment what should I say it is for? Should I tell them I am feeling depressed or have really bad social anxiety? They usually ask me what I am making the appointment for and what symptoms I am having.


I can't remember if they asked why I was calling. They kind of know it has something do with seeing the doctor since you called their office. I think I just made the appointment. From there, they give you a questionnaire and you fill it out. That is given to the doctor and then you discuss it more in your first session.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

You don't have to tell the person answering the calls what its for. Either say its personal and you'd rather talk to the doc about it or lie and say, its for a cough or whatever. Then tell the doc when you meet him/her you weren't comfortable talking about it on the phone. I think most docs understand that. 

If you think you might get really nervous and be unable to explain things coherently to the doc, write all your symptoms and things beforehand so you can either read off it or hand it to the doc.

Good luck!


----------



## TurningPoint (Jan 27, 2010)

In my case, I was referred to another doctor for counseling along with a medical prescription. I think that it's a good idea to have both options available to you.

Good luck with your appointment. Hope it goes well


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

*How do you know when you need help?*

See a doctor, describe all your symptoms. Give as much detail as you can. eg:sweating excessively at the thought of going out, suicidal thoughts, feeling apathetic about everything, can't concentrate etc.

The doctor (well, a good doctor anyway) will determine what kind of treatment you will need.

Maybe medication, a referral to a therapist, some blood tests etc. 
I had to fill out a check list to see where I fell in the spectrum of social anxiety and depression levels.


----------



## lde22 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. One more question. Should I make an appointment with my general doctor first or with a psychologist or therapist?

The reason I'm so hesitant and afraid to see a doctor is because no one seems to notice how much I hate my life. I'm still able to go to work everyday and get decent grades in shcool, but I have no friends and completely hate my life, and yet everyone around me acts like I'm perfectly normal just really shy. On the other hand I want to get help because I keep taking these tests that say I have severe social anxiety and sever depression.


----------



## enigmaticenigma (Jan 11, 2010)

I think we're in the same boat. I just filled out an application for therapy at my uni's psychological clinic... and now I'm hesitant about turning it in. 

Personally, I feel weird about going to my regular doctor and talking to him about my depression/anxiety issues... especially when I was there last I lied and thwarted all the "depression" questions he asked, because I didn't want anyone to know there was something wrong with me. I'm sorry but I feel stupid when I have to admit that I'm sad because I don't hardly have any friends. I don't really like how they go about asking things like that.


----------



## lde22 (Oct 19, 2009)

enigmaticenigma said:


> I think we're in the same boat. I just filled out an application for therapy at my uni's psychological clinic... and now I'm hesitant about turning it in.
> 
> Personally, I feel weird about going to my regular doctor and talking to him about my depression/anxiety issues... especially when I was there last I lied and thwarted all the "depression" questions he asked, because I didn't want anyone to know there was something wrong with me. I'm sorry but I feel stupid when I have to admit that I'm sad because I don't hardly have any friends. I don't really like how they go about asking things like that.


Yeah it's embarrassing to admit to someone else that you feel so sad and lonely. It feels like you are admitting that your a pathetic loser who has no life.

By the way, does anyone know how to go about choosing a doctor?
I just changed my insurance and they have a list of doctors on their website that has like 200 doctors to choose from. How do I decide?


----------



## Inside (Jan 31, 2010)

The shame should be in the judgment of not getting some help. Shame and depression go hand in hand and reaching out is almost the hardest thing to do. But understand that the shame is a piece (one of many) of depression and not getting the assistance to live the life you truly know you *could* live is what is most important... just my two cents )


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

If you are questioning if you need help, you probably need help.


----------



## lde22 (Oct 19, 2009)

So should I go to a regular doctor, psychologist, or psychiatrist first?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

I would go to your doctor first because they need to refer you
generally.
Also your regular doctor might be able to give you light medication
to help your symptoms without going down the long winding road
of seeing a pdoc.
Good Luck!


----------



## OrangeGLEEGirl (Feb 13, 2010)

try saying to your regular doc, i am having trouble dealing with life or something to that effect. They generally then ask a few basic questions, and refer you on to a therapist/psychiatrist.


----------



## lde22 (Oct 19, 2009)

Ok. Thanks. The only problem now is I don't have a regular doctor. I just got new insurance and haven't made an appointment yet. Its going to be uncomfortable and weird to make my first appointment with a doctor about me being depressed, but I will make an appointment this week.


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about it with how prevalent depression is in
society today.
Im sure your doctor will be sympathetic and give you respect
for being proactive about your problem.


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

irishK said:


> I received a call back regarding an anxiety support group and therapy. I have an assessment next week and am pretty terrified about it all. I am afraid to let people know how much anxiety affects me every day. I am also ashamed it has taken me this long to look into therapy again


For me, it would be great if I can tell people who I don't know, about my thoughts and such. Hope things work out for you.


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

irishK said:


> I received a call back regarding an anxiety support group and therapy. I have an assessment next week and am pretty terrified about it all. I am afraid to let people know how much anxiety affects me every day. I am also ashamed it has taken me this long to look into therapy again


I feel exactly the same. Even in cbt with a really nice councelor I am still terrified to open up and tell her the truth about somethings. Even with a therapist I too anxious to admit some things about myself. I have feelings of shame about some of the things I avoid and the way I have become. Its very difficult for me to talk about some of these things because it makes me feel even more worthless just admitting to it, I would prefer to keep some of my problems to myself because not talking about it is a way of ignoring it and by ignoring it I am not dealing with it so I really need to get over this shame I feel about myself.
btw its great that you are looking at getting back into therapy, its a really positive thing.


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks for starting this post, Ide22. 

I have a lot of the same feelings that you have, irishK. It's what has kept me from seeking help for quite some time. I think that I'm ready now, and seeing posts like these helps me in a lot of ways. Hope your assessment goes well for you.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

sparky10 said:


> I wouldn't worry about it with how prevalent depression is in
> society today.
> Im sure your doctor will be sympathetic and give you respect
> for being proactive about your problem.


Agreed.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

gg87 said:


> Thanks for starting this post, Ide22.
> 
> I have a lot of the same feelings that you have, irishK. It's what has kept me from seeking help for quite some time. I think that I'm ready now, and seeing posts like these helps me in a lot of ways. Hope your assessment goes well for you.


I'm going for my first session with a psychologist soon, I'm worried that I won't be able to open up enough to get the help I need, it's always a comfort to read that others are also struggling with this.

All the best to everyone here who is seeking help! :boogie:group


----------



## lde22 (Oct 19, 2009)

I finally made an appointment with a doctor (general practitioner). I actually told the lady that I was making an appointment because I was feeling depressed. I'm surprised I did that and didn't make up some different reason.

I will post again about how it goes.


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

citizenerased1987 said:


> I feel exactly the same. Even in cbt with a really nice councelor I am still terrified to open up and tell her the truth about somethings. Even with a therapist I too anxious to admit some things about myself. I have feelings of shame about some of the things I avoid and the way I have become. Its very difficult for me to talk about some of these things because it makes me feel even more worthless just admitting to it, I would prefer to keep some of my problems to myself because not talking about it is a way of ignoring it and by ignoring it I am not dealing with it so I really need to get over this shame I feel about myself.
> btw its great that you are looking at getting back into therapy, its a really positive thing.


Good luck with the appointment ide22!!

I can relate to the above totally , did 6 sessions cbt with a therapist
and found it easier to open up to her with it being one on one.
I have now started group therapy and find it more difficult to open
up in this environment.
Like you say it is the shame of admitting to the things because it can make you feel vulnerable and inadequate.
I have only had 2 sessions so am hoping it gets better and i am more
at ease to be able open up and help myself.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

lde22 said:


> I finally made an appointment with a doctor (general practitioner). I actually told the lady that I was making an appointment because I was feeling depressed. I'm surprised I did that and didn't make up some different reason.
> 
> I will post again about how it goes.


Well done and good luck! :clap


----------



## lde22 (Oct 19, 2009)

I managed to go to the doctors appointment. I was really nervous the entire time but it went ok. The doctor was really cool and laid back. He said I was depressed and told me to make an appointment with a psychiatrist. He also recommended I get lab work done or a physical or something. He said he normally would prescribe me meds like prozac but since I was so young and I had some suicidal thoughts that I should see a psychiatrist first. I was too nervous to tell him about my SA though. I will try mentioning that to the psychiatrist.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

lde22 said:


> I managed to go to the doctors appointment. I was really nervous the entire time but it went ok. The doctor was really cool and laid back. He said I was depressed and told me to make an appointment with a psychiatrist. He also recommended I get lab work done or a physical or something. He said he normally would prescribe me meds like prozac but since I was so young and I had some suicidal thoughts that I should see a psychiatrist first. I was too nervous to tell him about my SA though. I will try mentioning that to the psychiatrist.


Well done!!! :clap:boogie:clap


----------



## Benji90 (Jan 16, 2010)

Ive been considering going to see someone for a long time but Ive never been to see a doctor in my life so the thought of it has been quite daunting. I guess I need to register with a doctor first.

Seeing this thread has gave me a small boost in knowing others are in the same boat


----------



## lde22 (Oct 19, 2009)

So the doctor recommended me to a psychiatrist, but my mom tells me I should see a psychologist who specializes in CBT. Which one should I go to?


----------



## kirkulees (Feb 11, 2010)

lde22 said:


> I'm editing this post because I'm not getting any responses.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I have some type of depression like dsythymia and I'm 99% sure I have social anxiety. I'm thinking about going to the doctors for the first time to seek help.
> 
> What do the doctors ask you when you first go and what do they do? Do they prescribe you meds or just refer you to a psychologist or psychiatrist?


I asked my doctor if he thinks I should go see a psychiatrist. He kind of smirked and said "No, don't do that". And then went on to explain that a high percentage of anxiety/depression can be solved with medication. I'm on meds at the moment, but currently feel a little more anxious than I used to, but only been on them for a month. Going to ride it out for awhile and maybe get the overcoming SA step by step series <<< kind of pricey, haven't decided yet...


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

kirkulees said:


> I asked my doctor if he thinks I should go see a psychiatrist. He kind of smirked and said "No, don't do that". And then went on to explain that a high percentage of anxiety/depression can be solved with medication. I'm on meds at the moment, but currently feel a little more anxious than I used to, but only been on them for a month. Going to ride it out for awhile and maybe get the overcoming SA step by step series <<< kind of pricey, haven't decided yet...


I believe that some doctors would say medication's enough because they will be happy that you'll be paying for it, which is expensive; when having therapy as well would probably make you better sooner, only being on meds alone may not make it better in the long-run. Just a thought, since I had a friend who once took all the expensive pills but even until she quit it, she's still quite the same with her symptoms. The doc said she didn't even have the anxiety disorder and was only pretending all this time :no what was that about?


----------



## lde22 (Oct 19, 2009)

kirkulees said:


> I asked my doctor if he thinks I should go see a psychiatrist. He kind of smirked and said "No, don't do that". And then went on to explain that a high percentage of anxiety/depression can be solved with medication. I'm on meds at the moment, but currently feel a little more anxious than I used to, but only been on them for a month. Going to ride it out for awhile and maybe get the overcoming SA step by step series <<< kind of pricey, haven't decided yet...


I thought a psychiatrist was the one that prescribes medication? My doctor told me to see a psychiatrist and that they would probably prescribe me something. He said the reason he didn't prescribe me meds is because I am young and he is worried that I would kill myself, that for some people medication makes them feel good enough that they have the energy and motivation to commit suicide.


----------



## lde22 (Oct 19, 2009)

So I made an appointment with a psychologist and went this saturday. He basically asked me a bunch of questions and finally concluded that I was depressed. I didn't mention anything about social anxiety because I was too nervous to. He said that I should make an appointment with a psychiatrist for medication and also 4 appointment with him 1 week apart. Also it cost me $101!!! Because I have to reach a $300 deductable before my insurance kicks in.

I am debating about whether or not to schedule the 4 appointments with him because I didn't really like him that much. He was really old (looked like he was in his 60's or 70's) and I generally didn't feel that comfortable with him. Should I schedule the appointments with him anyways or should I try a different psychologist? Any suggestions?


----------

